# Looking for How to make a Quilt rack Article



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

In the last month 2 magazines had articles on how to make a quilt rack. I can only find woodcrafts article now. Anyone know what the other was?

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Not to sure but this maybe the one you are talking about..."quilt racks"

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/5745-great-work.html


========


DavePowers said:


> In the last month 2 magazines had articles on how to make a quilt rack. I can only find woodcrafts article now. Anyone know what the other was?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Wood Magazine had one about 7 years ago that I built 

http://woodstore.net/shakquilstan.html

I thought I had downloaded the plan when it was on their free download side, but I can't find it. It's pretty simple, a bunch of 3/4 inch hardwood dowels and 2 sides drilled to match. The dimensions are all included in the item description. The bottom end is a single stretcher mortised into the ends. 

My version I 'stretched' the original plan a bit, since my daughter received far too many quilts before she was born. If you want to have a long span, I'd bump up the dowel size to 1 inch.


----------

